# [SOLVED] Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've recently been having a problem getting my multimedia keys on my Ideason Merc Stealth keyboard, I know there only supposed to work with WMP, but they don't even respond with that. The laptop is an hp gaming laptop with the key medder program properly installed and updated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.*

Hi shade53,

Have you tried it on another computer? have you tried uninstalling it and the software and reinstall it?


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.*

Yes and yes, it always worked flawlessly on my desktop. It also was working on my laptop up until a little bit ago.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.*

have you installed anything lately on the laptop around the time problem started?


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.*

Nope, just turned it on one day and they wouldn't work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.*

ok, does it still work on the desktop?


----------



## Shade53 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Merc Stealth multimedia keys not responding.*

NVM I did something stupid, turns out I had ticked the processes in my game booster. So it was the game booster that was stopping it, but now it works.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

glad you figured it out, thanks for posting back the solution.


----------

